# Crab Stuffed Flounder



## AllenOK (Sep 21, 2005)

I need to get some crab and flounder.  This sounds good!

Crab Stuffed Flounder 
Makes:  6 servings

1 ½# flounder fillets
1 c crabmeat, drained, flaked and cartilage removed
1 T finely chopped green bell pepper
¼ t ground dry mustard
¼ t Worcestershire sauce
¼ t salt
ground white pepper, to taste
3 crushed saltine crackers
1 egg white
6 T mayonnaise, in all
¼ c butter, melted
1 egg yolk
½ t paprika
1 T dried parsley

	Preheat oven to 400°F (200°C). Rinse the fillets and pat dry with paper towels.  Combine crab meat, green pepper, mustard powder, Worcestershire sauce, salt, white pepper and the crushed saltines. Combine the egg white and 1 T of the mayonnaise. Stir this into the crab meat mixture.  Brush the flounder fillets with melted butter. Place in a lightly greased, shallow baking dish. Spoon the crab mixture over the fillets and drizzle with any remaining butter.  Bake the fillets at 400°F (200°C) for 15 minutes.  While the fish is baking, lightly beat the egg yolk in a small bowl. Stir in the remaining mayonnaise. Remove fish from oven and spread this mixture over the stuffing; sprinkle with paprika and parsley.  Increase oven temperature to 450°F and bake until golden and bubbly, about 6 minutes.


----------



## licia (Sep 21, 2005)

I had crab stuffed grouper last night for dinner.  It was great.  I may try to make your recipe using grouper instead.  I didn't make the dish (we ate out).  What I really liked was that it was so satisfying without feeling stuffed myself. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2005)

my Dad has made crabmeat-stuffed flounder and it is a nice dish.


----------

